# snow bird



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Any call backs would be nice .
Thank you Lee


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure if this is 100% accurate but here is what I heard on the Q Callbacks to the water marks tomorrow 2, 9, 10, 15, 16, 22, 23, 29, 30, 36, 38, 39, 40

Shawn


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

My sources say the open is a very good test and say it is straight forward but it seems to be eating em up!!! What does this sound like? FT season is upon us!!!!!!!! Good luck to everyone this weekend no matter where you maybe running!
CB


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I was told they only did one series today. Only know about one dog who is back - I don't know any other info - sorry.

Andy


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

They have had some wicked weather down there. Tornados and severe thunderstorms. The derby did one series and quit because a line of bad storms rolled in. Today should be better. Wish I were there than in VA where we are in a winters storm warning.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> My sources say the open is a very good test and say it is straight forward but it seems to be eating em up!!!
> CB


This is the best compliment that two Field Trial Judges could ever ask for and what most contestants live for -sounds like a fun one. Congratulations Mike and Jim on devising what sounds like an awesome test! Wish we were there!


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

Any Derby News?

Thanks!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open results, don't have all the jams:

1 - Roz, Mac DuBose
2 - Jerry Lee, Lynne DuBose
3 - Babe, Ray Voigt
4 - Dyna, Mac Dubose
RJ - Grady, Ray Voigt

I do know that Ray won the Q with Juice.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Results posted on EE


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Open results, don't have all the jams:
> 
> 1 - Roz, Mac DuBose
> 2 - Jerry Lee, Lynne DuBose
> ...



Babe? The Babe? The Babelicious of Three Black Dogs fame?
YYYYEEEEESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats to the DuBoses, and Ray. I got to see Juice in training couple of weeks ago, he is a real nice dogs.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a weekend for Lynn and Mac and their talented dogs!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to go Juice!!!! Congrats to Jim Harvey


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Sig Vilagi for winning the derby with "Tiger".

Littermate to my dog.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Shawn S. said:


> Not sure if this is 100% accurate but here is what I heard on the Q Callbacks to the water marks tomorrow 2, 9, 10, 15, 16, 22, 23, 29, 30, 36, 38, 39, 40
> 
> Shawn



Congrats Shawn and Rick on the 4th. with Trace


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice job juice!
________
Alaska Dispensaries


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

The Open had an island bird that was really chewing up the dogs.


----------

